# Finishing my basement: wall insulation?



## 1jumper (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi all. First post. Been lurking for a while trying to find some answers to convince myself I can tackle my basement finishing project.

My home is in Freeland MI, zone 5 for insulation code purposes. My basement has poured walls, excellent drainage and radiant heat tubes in the floor and is unfinished. I'm going to stud frame and drywall the walls. Should I put a vapor barrier between the poured wall and the stud wall? Or, should I not install a vapor barrier so the wall cavity can breathe and just insulate the wall cavities? Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Rob1975 (Apr 30, 2011)

VB goes on the warm side. I prefer spray foam insulation which acts as insulator and VB.


----------



## 1jumper (Aug 30, 2011)

So, paper side of the insulation facing the inside, against the backside of the drywall? That makes sense now that I think about it. How else would I install it!? Duh! What about Visqueen plastic sheet against the wall?


----------



## Rob1975 (Apr 30, 2011)

1jumper said:


> So, paper side of the insulation facing the inside, against the backside of the drywall? That makes sense now that I think about it. How else would I install it!? Duh! What about Visqueen plastic sheet against the wall?


VB goes on warm side. Drywall, plastic, studs, and insulation.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

No vapor barrier or vapor retarder asphalt paper-faced on walls below grade: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/reports/rr-0202-basement-insulation-systems

Removed in 2009 IRC - no vb in basements.

Gary


----------



## 1jumper (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. They answered my questions.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Rob1975 said:


> VB goes on warm side. Drywall, plastic, studs, and insulation.


*DO NOT* put in plastic!


----------

